# Do you like non-fat people, too?



## TotallyReal (Apr 7, 2009)

And don't give me one of those "IT'S WHAT'S ON THE INSIDE THAT COUNTS" posts; this is about body type.


----------



## moarbellies (Apr 7, 2009)

I've barely ever found any skinny or average guys attractive. I can't really think of an example of when I have.

I'm primarily interested in men who are have a mostly average build but a large gut 

I am however, very attracted to myself, and I'm a slender thing, so I guess I can't say im exclusively into bigger guys.


----------



## James (Apr 8, 2009)

I started a poll thread on 'bisizuality' a while back and the result was that approximately 2/3 of people identified themselves as bisizual.

I think my poll was flawed and I should have been more specific about the sexual component of attraction. One can 'see' beauty but not be sexually aroused by it. I can appreciate I have good looking male friend but it doesn't make me gay for instance. 

This is a very important thing to bare in mind for an FA as many 'dead-end' relationships, hurtful to both parties, get started between FAs and slim women that will never be fully sexually honest or satisfying. 

My view on the matter is that fat sexuality is just that... a sexuality... and being an FA is therefore an orientation and not a preference... There should be no shame about admitting that... its ultimately the least destructive path to all involved to lead one's life honestly...


----------



## doctorx (Apr 8, 2009)

There's no option for "I find both attractive an equal amount of the time."


----------



## Cors (Apr 8, 2009)

I picked the second option. A fat woman is definitely more likely to catch my eye but her size alone doesn't do that much for me. I only look at thin women who are unconventional in some way (genderqueer/goth/punk/hippie/tattooed/whatever).


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting poll. Kinda tough for me to decide. I look at faces and body language and personality all the time. This stuff is attractive. My eyes aren't always glued to the size of the person, necessarily. Though, the larger sized females (gals with curves) still get ME more aroused more of the time than do the thinner ladies.


----------



## TotallyReal (Apr 8, 2009)

doctorx said:


> There's no option for "I find both attractive an equal amount of the time."



That was intentional, because A) It's what a lot of people would pick and B) I think that 9 times out of 10, the people picking it would not be being honest with themselves.

James, you're right, and I wish I could edit my original post -- this is a sex thing here, people. "Like" as in "actually want to fuck," not as in "find aesthetically pleasing."


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 8, 2009)

i picked the second one because it would be a lie to say i haven't ever found a thin girl hot. and because i identify as an fa, it's always in spite of them being thin rather than because.


----------



## TotallyReal (Apr 8, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Interesting poll. Kinda tough for me to decide. I look at faces and body language and personality all the time. This stuff is attractive. My eyes aren't always glued to the size of the person, necessarily. Though, the larger sized females (gals with curves) still get ME more aroused more of the time than do the thinner ladies.



Yeah, I'm certainly not saying that personality isn't really really important. What I am saying is that, all other things being equal, would you hit on the 5 foot 7 brunette soccer player, or her clone eating ice cream?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 8, 2009)

24. always hit on the clone


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

I picked the first option.. then remembered i had found some non fat people attractive in the past and i dont totally rule it out.. so maby the second choice would have been better.. but on the whole.. i would say i ONLY find fat people attractive..and it makes me feel kinna shallow, i have to admit.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> 24. always hit on the clone



Nice! 

*dejavue* these numbers remind me of another thread.


----------



## William (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

I think that there is two levels of attractiveness 

1. People you find attractive.

2. People you find attractive and you want to know them better.

William


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I think that there is two levels of attractiveness
> 
> ...


I would also say 
3.people you think are attractive and you want to know them, just not better. (This is kinna shallow though i guess)


----------



## roddles (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I have to say I like both fat and thin though yes i would generally prefer fat people so I picked the third one. I think what really gets me turned on is bellies yes not just big bellies in fact but a skinny girl in a tank top will make my pee pee go da dong dong dong! So maybe I just love bare torso on a woman? its weird but yes I could find either size sexually satisfying


----------



## roddles (Apr 8, 2009)

Cors said:


> I picked the second option. A fat woman is definitely more likely to catch my eye but her size alone doesn't do that much for me. I only look at thin women who are unconventional in some way (genderqueer/goth/punk/hippie/tattooed/whatever).



Yes that is true for me too any kind of unconventional girl will have my curiosity begging


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 8, 2009)

roddles said:


> pee pee go da dong dong dong!



I really wish I'd made this my user name now that I see it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 8, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I really wish I'd made this my user name now that I see it.



Well ... 'awesome post over yonder' has served its usefulness, BGB <hint hint>


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 8, 2009)

I actually had a different reply up, but I've decided not to go with it, but yeah, I just can't fit all the dong dong dongs in there and I feel like it'd lose it's power without the whole thing in there. It's like saying "I Have A Dream" without the word Dream.

As for the thread topic question? I'd go with primarily attracted to fat women. I can find thin women attractive, but not really in a sexual kind of way.


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

For me it could only ever be the first option. I don't find thinner women attractive in the slightest. It's that simple.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 8, 2009)

I only find fat women attractive. I'm a 54yo FA  and too old for a therapie. 
To be honest I really love being an FA.


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2009)

I took the second option, but I think it depends a lot on what you call fat and what you call thin. A fairly thin woman who has some chub in just the right places may grab my eye, even if well under BBW size, even more so if it looks like she's recently gained the weight. But truly thin? Pretty close to never.

ETA when I was younger, my line was closer to 'really thin.' Anything over skin and bones had a chance at catching my eye, depending on non-fat related factors. As I've aged how much is the minimum has gone up. That is probably in part my tastes becoming more set, and in part that in my age group now what is considered a little chunky is quite a bit more than in my age group back when I was a teen.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 8, 2009)

Number three is as close to me as this can get. But my "Big" range goes from just a little extra, all the way up to ssbbw. But that's too complicated, and would start another conversation about ranges. I'm just saying that's not spot on, but on the way. 

I can't say I'll always pick x size over x size if they're both the same with everything else. I keep shifting a little every so slightly, and the woman that I may be gawking can change in size in a snap. I got bodacious... and I got playboys. lol


----------



## CCC (Apr 8, 2009)

I picked option 2.

I'm never really physically attracted to average/skinny/muscular girls, and if I am, it's probably because they have some amazing hips or something. It's a bit depressing to think that my "choices" are limited to a relative minority of the population, but there's little to do about the sort of brain chemistry that I suppose leads to these preferences.

I know you said not to talk about what's inside but I answered the poll question honestly and this seems relevant...
Taking into the whole package as a whole, a stellar personality could definitely help to offset a lack of physical attraction* (I know that sounds terrible and superficial; balancing traits as commodities), but I honestly can't imagine myself dating or ending up with anything less than a true blue BBW.
*Mind you, I would never say that the converse is true: that it's "acceptable" for an amazing BBW to have a non-compatible personality.


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, what CCC said! In my teens I even feel quite hard for a thin, athletic, girl, but I had no initial physical attraction, it was all about how amazing she was, which over time led me to find attractive things about her body (or to see things that I'd previously been indifferent too as attractive). My family moved before it went too far, so I don't know if my FA-ness would have caused problems eventually.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Number three is as close to me as this can get. But my "Big" range goes from just a little extra, all the way up to ssbbw. But that's too complicated, and would start another conversation about ranges. I'm just saying that's not spot on, but on the way.
> 
> I can't say I'll always pick x size over x size if they're both the same with everything else. I keep shifting a little every so slightly, and the woman that I may be gawking can change in size in a snap. I got bodacious... and I got playboys. lol



That's also what I picked. Forgot to mention.


----------



## James (Apr 8, 2009)

edx said:


> Oh, what CCC said! In my teens I even feel quite hard for a thin, athletic, girl, but I had no initial physical attraction, it was all about how amazing she was, which over time led me to find attractive things about her body (or to see things that I'd previously been indifferent too as attractive). My family moved before it went too far, so I don't know if my FA-ness would have caused problems eventually.



I've been in this situation before and it did cause problems. I fell pretty heavily for an amazing person but it was very internally destructive that she wasn't attractive physically... there ends up being a building sense of dishonesty and physical mismatch (or there was in my case as a teen dating a thin girl)... Perhaps I lack the romanticism or self delusion to choose to put myself in a similar situation again? I've found it much easier in my life to draw a notional line in my head where all women who aren't fat automatically and permanently remain in the 'friends only' category.


----------



## Starling (Apr 8, 2009)

I really only do find fat guys attractive, or at least some guys with some sort of chub going on, since I don't think they would all qualify as "fat". That said, I can be attracted to anyone from the kind of sort of chubby guys to the very big boys, but guys who are either thin or very athletic don't really do it for me.


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 8, 2009)

So I totally generally prefer fat guys, those are the ones I'm drooling over when I go out. A big, thick guy with a belly will catch my eye before anyone else.

I'm currently dating a muscular guy who has basically no fat on him, and I think that he's ridiculously good looking, and I'm very attracted to him. So I guess generally, Fat is where it's at for me.
But I'm learning that I can be attracted to lean, muscular guys, too [at least one, anyway].

Prior to this relationship, I did not really know that about myself!! 
*go figure*

Still an FFA, though ;]

<3


----------



## Wantabelly (Apr 8, 2009)

I spent so many years dating thin guys, not being sexually fulfilled and fantasizing about fat men that now i'm finally with a fat man, I know I could never go back to dating someone thin - sex without fat is like eating dark chocolate....

I can look at a stereotypically good looking guy and appreciate the fact that he is attractive, but I never feel like dragging them into bed.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 8, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> I spent so many years dating thin guys, not being sexually fulfilled and fantasizing about fat men that now i'm finally with a fat man, I know I could never go back to dating someone thin - sex without fat is like eating dark chocolate....
> 
> I can look at a stereotypically good looking guy and appreciate the fact that he is attractive, but I never feel like dragging them into bed.



dark chocolate is what now


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 8, 2009)

Its person to person. Some people look better bigger, some people don't. If someone is cute to me, I go for it, big or not, I'm right down the middle


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 8, 2009)

I am with Cors on this issue, both on her response and a desire for a fat butch paysite. 

The breakdown for me would be something ridiculous like 94.2% BBW/SSBBW,
5.6% soft butches who are average to small BBWs and .2% Milla Jovovich. 

I have pretty much adopted James' stance on the issue in practice, creating a kind of screening process that stops me from really going for non-BBWs. Lame though it is, I need to be physically attracted to a lady I am going to want to date. I do dearly love to flirt though.

The soft butches have appealed to me since my late teens, whereas I can't remember a time I was not attracted to BBWs. Of course, the vast majority of soft butch women I like are gay, so it is a moot point. It never fails to crack me up though, that even though I am straight, a bit of boyishness in a lady somehow attracts me to women I would otherwise never go for. I'm sure there is some Dims psychologist willing to take a crack at this.

Milla is just Milla. And I probably spelled her name wrong.


----------



## Mini (Apr 8, 2009)

I am generally attracted to BBWs, but I have occasionally had hardcore crushes on merely "chubby" women.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 8, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> I need to be physically attracted to a lady I am going to want to date.



this should be anyone. but i'd like to emphasize a huge distinction between who we're physically attracted to and who we're sexually attracted to. i don't many people can deny say, scarlett johannsen, has a very attractive face, and kissing it could be fun, but that doesn't mean hypothetical sex wouldn't be boring when faced with a body you "like" at best, but don't hunger for. i think it's like when gay dudes play with female friends' tits.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 8, 2009)

Cors said:


> I picked the second option. A fat woman is definitely more likely to catch my eye but her size alone doesn't do that much for me. I only look at thin women who are unconventional in some way (genderqueer/goth/punk/hippie/tattooed/whatever).



Similar, but size probably catches my eye more.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this should be anyone. but i'd like to emphasize a huge distinction between who we're physically attracted to and who we're sexually attracted to. i don't many people can deny say, scarlett johannsen, has a very attractive face, and kissing it could be fun, but that doesn't mean hypothetical sex wouldn't be boring when faced with a body you "like" at best, but don't hunger for. i think it's like when gay dudes play with female friends' tits.



Good point actually. I think a lot of us confuse that or imply it (Directly or non) when it's not true.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 9, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this should be anyone. but i'd like to emphasize a huge distinction between who we're physically attracted to and who we're sexually attracted to. i don't many people can deny say, scarlett johannsen, has a very attractive face, and kissing it could be fun, but that doesn't mean hypothetical sex wouldn't be boring when faced with a body you "like" at best, but don't hunger for. i think it's like when gay dudes play with female friends' tits.



I often use the two interchangeably, as a distinction seems kind of unnecessary in this context. If you want to make that distinction, it could be fun to play with an egg full of Silly Putty but I wouldn't try to take it to bed. I suppose that would make the Silly Putty physically attractive.


----------



## Hole (Apr 9, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Number three is as close to me as this can get. But my "Big" range goes from just a little extra, all the way up to ssbbw. But that's too complicated, and would start another conversation about ranges. I'm just saying that's not spot on, but on the way.



Yep, I have a vast range as well. I like thick to very fat. But I also can appreciate and be sexually attracted to average/thin/muscular men. 

I guess I'm greedy. :happy:


----------



## BitsySpider (Apr 9, 2009)

I had to go with the fourth vote down, just since my ultimate favorite type of pudgy boy is, from what I've seen, generally not seen as fat around around here :doh: I tend not to go for extremes, so a very thin guy who's ribs and spine are visible is just as equally unsexy to me as a very fat guy with too much overhang. Not one is more unattractive or attractive to me, I just tend to stick to the middle (and I'm not calling either body types disgusting or gross or anything of the sort, just so that's not misinterpreted please). I like leaner guys who still have a bit of a solid bulk to them, but at the same time I can't deny one of my all time favorite body types is a guy who's so used to being thin that when he starts putting on a bit of a potbelly or has got a noticeably stuffed tummy he doesn't even realize it :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 9, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this should be anyone. but i'd like to emphasize a huge distinction between who we're physically attracted to and who we're sexually attracted to. i don't many people can deny say, scarlett johannsen, has a very attractive face, and kissing it could be fun, but that doesn't mean hypothetical sex wouldn't be boring when faced with a body you "like" at best, but don't hunger for. i think it's like when gay dudes play with female friends' tits.


I know what you mean. This is going to make me sound like a pig..but anyway, when i was in my 'am i or am i not' an Fa phase i would see women that were hot, they had amazing personalities, really pretty.. then when i got them to bed..i would be thinking 'Shit! no fat bits ' I suppose i never translated the 'shit no fat bits' into real thoughts for a while, i think it took actually being with a fat chick before i got it!:doh: After i went 'Yay, fat bits!' i never looked back... But, yes, there are people i have thought were really pretty and i was even attracted to them but i just knew that i wouldnt be turned on sleeping with them..which would be a shame for us both.


----------



## Cors (Apr 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I know what you mean. This is going to make me sound like a pig..but anyway, when i was in my 'am i or am i not' an Fa phase i would see women that were hot, they had amazing personalities, really pretty.. then when i got them to bed..i would be thinking 'Shit! no fat bits ' I suppose i never translated the 'shit no fat bits' into real thoughts for a while, i think it took actually being with a fat chick before i got it!:doh: After i went 'Yay, fat bits!' i never looked back... But, yes, there are people i have thought were really pretty and i was even attracted to them but i just knew that i wouldnt be turned on sleeping with them..which would be a shame for us both.



I've felt that way too! With a fat girl I just want to stroke and kiss every jiggly inch but with a thin one, I find that I have to do so much more in bed (eg. roleplay, intense BDSM scene) just to take the focus off her body. I would rather sleep with a kinky skinny girl than a fat dead fish though.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 9, 2009)

Cors said:


> I've felt that way too! With a fat girl I just want to stroke and kiss every jiggly inch but with a thin one, I find that I have to do so much more in bed (eg. roleplay, intense BDSM scene) just to take the focus off her body. I would rather sleep with a kinky skinny girl than a fat dead fish though.


hmm.. see.. i dunno about that for me.. Obviously i would enjoy it if i wasn't sleeping with a dead fish at all!..but i think just to be with someone who's body i enjoyed can sometimes even be exciting for me. To be honest i may prefer a fat dead fish to a kinky skinny alive fish! I'm not sure i like the fish metaphor.. its kinna creeping me out now!! lmao


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, my tastes run from slim to chubby/small BBW, with that being what someone I know called 'extreme hourglass', mostly very busty, big butt, medium belly. I sometimes say 'I love girls built like Violins...up to girls built like Cellos'. I do like the occasional girl built like a big ol' double bass as well...



Slim and curvy,as opposed to slim and built like a stick insect.


----------



## Durin (Apr 9, 2009)

FA's can admire the beauty of a thin/muscled women but for me anyway there is nothing sexual about it. 

How much screen time in movies is lost for the FA as he has to sit through the "thin" love scene. At least we have popcorn.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 9, 2009)

Well i voted.."I generally prefer fat women/men, but ocassionaly find normal/thin/muscular attractive"

I go gaga over the tall, thick and juicy.:eat2:..usually


----------



## MickeyFFA (Apr 9, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> I can look at a stereotypically good looking guy and appreciate the fact that he is attractive, but I never feel like dragging them into bed.



My thoughts exactly. While I can find thin/muscular guys attractive, I really only want to do fat guys. For example, my new celeb crush is Hugh Jackman, such a fine lookin' man. But in all honesty, I really only want to look at him. His abs don't turn me on at all and the desire to go to bed with him is like nil. I guess you can find someone attractive but not have them turn you on? I never really thought about it like that.

Or I could just be weird 




Oh and kudos on this new board guys, I absolutely love it.


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 9, 2009)

It's all relative for me. If a girl looks attractive to me, whatever her weight she might be at, there's a very good chance she'll be just as attractive to me with less or more weight. I've seen girls most would call "gorgeous".. the blonde haired blue eyed beauties you find in Maxim or Playboy or whatever.. that just do absolutely zip for me. But I've seen thin girls I've been quite attracted to, check out suicide girls dot com for a few good examples of just that.

I guess what I'm getting at, as plain jane and overused as it sounds, personality is everything. Take two girls, same figure, doesn't matter the weight.. big or small, whatever.. both very pretty. Make one girl your run of the mill party girl, doesn't read the news, doesn't care about anything else other than being "cool" and going out, your typical TMZ reading, Mtv watching sort of chick. Bleh. Now, make the other girl a smart, well read, girl that can discuss whats going on in the world, maybe has a quirky hobby or interesting major in school or cool job. Now we're talking. Hotness level for the second girl, at least in my book? Way higher.. even if she was thin as a rail.

I know this answer is somewhat off topic, but it's what I've always factored in as number one, right up there with physical beauty. The two are intertwined for me, inseparable from one another. A nasty personality can make even the hottest model thin or curvy goddess look rather unappealing, at least that's where I stand.

If you want visual references though for what it takes for me to find a thinner woman attractive? Google image search the following.

Zooey Deschanel (actress, musician)
Felicia Day (actress, internet cutie)
Jenny Lewis (child actress, musician)
Stephanie McMahon (WWE, any recent photos of her)


----------



## zosimos (Apr 9, 2009)

Definitely the first option for me.
I mean, I can tell if a skinny girl is attractive, just like I can recognize a good-looking man, but I have zero desire to get it on with either of them. Basically, I experience no sexual attraction to skinny girls at all. There's just nothing there. Occasionally, this has led to some problems and hurt feelings, when I've met really rad thin girls with very similar interests to mine, and who are attracted to me. On the other hand, it's led to some great friendships as well. But when it comes to physical attraction, I just love chub, swrry.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 9, 2009)

Non-fat people? Sure, they're all right.


----------



## KFD (Apr 9, 2009)

I am totally throwing the bi-sizual flag here. I love the feminine form, at any size. Honestly, what really does it for me is if she is really well put together, confident, holds herself well, and doesn't really need me around. That to me means more than a numerical measurement of weight, or size...

Honestly, I have been fascinated with big women my entire life. The interesting part is that translates today in me being more confident and finding a conversation easier to strike up with a plush beauty compared to a size zero. I guess bbw is that deeply engrained in my psyche! 
Nobody in my family is large, so I don't know where the early influence came from...

Later
KFD


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 9, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Non-fat people? Sure, they're all right.



Actually, I think we're overrated. But thanks.

I agree with all who have stated that while I find thinner people physically attractive, I just don't have a sexual response to them. A good looking thin man has the same impact on me that a stunningly beautiful woman does(I'm heterosexual btw).


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 9, 2009)

James said:


> I started a poll thread on 'bisizuality' a while back and the result was that approximately 2/3 of people identified themselves as bisizual.
> 
> I think my poll was flawed and I should have been more specific about the sexual component of attraction. One can 'see' beauty but not be sexually aroused by it. I can appreciate I have good looking male friend but it doesn't make me gay for instance.



That encompasses me in a nutshell. Physically I find attractiveness in all sizes and shapes of people. Being BI sexual I also find this true in both genders although I find that what I find physically appealing sexually is different with men as I do with women as far as body shapes go.
Sexually is where the defining aspects divide and clarify themselves. Whereas I can and do find beauty in all sizes and shapes, I am only SEXUALLY attracted to SSBBW women.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 9, 2009)

I can (and often do) find even the thinnest girls to be supercute or pretty or whatever from time to time but there is near-zero sexual interest involved.


----------



## alan_koenig (Apr 11, 2009)

there is no option for me - i can find thin and fat women attractive equally.
i am drawn to both, and have dated both.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

Cors said:


> I've felt that way too! With a fat girl I just want to stroke and kiss every jiggly inch but with a thin one, I find that I have to do so much more in bed (eg. roleplay, intense BDSM scene) just to take the focus off her body. I would rather sleep with a kinky skinny girl than a fat dead fish though.



I concur. A fat girl who lays there or has no personality would become unattractive to me very quickly and an exciting skinny girl could at least hold my attention for a bit before my thoughts wander back to fat.


----------



## TotallyReal (Apr 13, 2009)

95 votes in the poll -- thanks for responding, everyone.

Not the results I expected, but interesting to know.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 13, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> 95 votes in the poll -- thanks for responding, everyone.
> 
> Not the results I expected, but interesting to know.



What had you been expecting?


----------



## TotallyReal (Apr 13, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> What had you been expecting?



Well, the strong plurality of respondents picked choice three. I thought it would be choice two that got the most votes, with choices one and three neck and neck.

Of course, as with any non-scientific polling, there are bound to be people giving false/misleading answers, purposefully or not. And I'm sure there's variation on how people feel, too.

I'd bet (no factual backing, I should note) that there's a likelihood, even here, of subconscious bias skewing the poll. (With people seeing liking fat girls but not just fat girls as more socially acceptable than only liking fat girls.) But I could be wrong, and this is something where you'd need actual Science to get a definite answer.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2009)

I think everyone picked three because it's just hard to imagine not finding a single thin girl attractive at some point in your life. Pre-sexuality, I liked thin Asian girls, so those were my first-grade crushes. Who knew.


----------



## CCC (Apr 13, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Pre-sexuality, I liked thin Asian girls, so those were my first-grade crushes. Who knew.



Ha! No kidding? That was the case with me as well. But now I just find them attractive aesthetically (I don't know if there's a non-superficial way to put that), but not sexually.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 13, 2009)

In the past I've dated thing guys and my last SERIOUS relationship was with a bodybuilder....those relationships I got cheated on or just other uncool stuff. My best boyfriends tend to be the chubby ones 

Fat guys make the best boyfriends....usually they arent jackasses and they rly know how to treat a lady...so I strongly preffer big men....but occasionally find an average sized man attractive as well


----------



## the hanging belly (Apr 14, 2009)

For me it depends. I really like fat guys, depending on the way the weight has fallen, and also depending on their other features. But there are some skinny guys that are far better looking than any fat guys I've ever seen. I have a preference for fat guys, but I'm not exclusively into fat guys.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 18, 2009)

I love fat people, and I am known to find thin folks attractive sometimes as well, but less often. I usually only find myself with an interest in thin/fit people if I get to know them well and find their personalities interesting, while I can usually be interested right off if the person is cute and fat. 

However, there is one type of guy I swoon over that isn't fat. He's gotta be somewhat muscular with what I can only describe as a "werewolfy" appearance. A little unshaven, rugged. Full head of medium-to-long hair. Mrrr.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 18, 2009)

Sometimes people are just sexy...fat or thin. I don't know how to describe it LOL


----------



## William (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Aurora

What crosses the size line for me are Women who I can only describe as cute which does not have to mean beautiful and applies to women of different sizes and is somewhat ageless. All I can say is that most of them are shorter than me.

William





Aurora said:


> I love fat people, and I am known to find thin folks attractive sometimes as well, but less often. I usually only find myself with an interest in thin/fit people if I get to know them well and find their personalities interesting, while I can usually be interested right off if the person is cute and fat.
> 
> However, there is one type of guy I swoon over that isn't fat. He's gotta be somewhat muscular with what I can only describe as a "werewolfy" appearance. A little unshaven, rugged. Full head of medium-to-long hair. Mrrr.


----------



## ImSoDead (Apr 19, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> I concur. A fat girl who lays there or has no personality would become unattractive to me very quickly and an exciting skinny girl could at least hold my attention for a bit before my thoughts wander back to fat.



I've actually had this experience. I once met a woman at a dance that gave me an instant arousal as soon as I saw her. However the better I got to know her, the less and less attractive I found her.  Conversely, there is a Vietnamese woman who teaches at my daughter's Nursery school who will never be a BBW but has the kind of personality that says "tiger in bed" which I would totally go for. . . if I wasn't married. :doh:


----------



## GunnerFA (Apr 19, 2009)

I chose the third option. What I find attractive is like what James mentioned in an earlier post. While I may see slim women and consider them attractive/good looking/cute, I don't get sexually aroused by them. While I generally get that sexual arousal from seeing women at higher weights (300+lbs), I've found that even a little bit of noticable fat on a woman can make all the difference between me just finding her good looking or actually being sexually aroused by her body.


----------



## kioewen (Apr 19, 2009)

It's the classic "such a pretty face" situation. The face is key to attraction for me, so sometimes I've pursued thin women, but I've never felt any attraction whatsoever to their figures. "If only they were bigger" is the perpetual reaction.

Much as I despise those men who use the "She has such a pretty face; if only she'd lose weight" line about girls whom I find gorgeous, I have to admit that I know where they're coming from, because I often feel the same way, except in reverse.

Then again, there's thin and there's wiry. A figure that's simply underweight but not toned is for me, simply not attractive. But a figure that's muscular, that's an outright turn-off -- instinctive distaste; revulsion -- and I can't image ever pursuing someone like that, no matter how pretty their face might be


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, thinner people can be attractive, but its not the same. :happy:


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 25, 2009)

To say so some one is attractive is not the same as saying some one is sexy.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> To say so some one is attractive is not the same as saying some one is sexy.



The only reason that is true is if you were commenting on a relative, but as far as anyone else then it very well could be.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Apr 25, 2009)

I kind of came to a realization recently about my preferences; speaking as somebody who's been with, dated, and whatever-the-hell-else with women of a lot of different sizes, I've come to separate what I find most physically attractive with what I find aesthetically pleasing.

For example: if I'm watching something on TV, or somebody's posting pictures of women, I tend not to get overly excited about starlets who get the "hot" label all the time. Like, the whole "model/actress" look is too dime a dozen, so seeing <insert random attractive actress name X here> in a bikini shoot doesn't excite me that much.

So I'm not that interested in seeing pictures of them, yet if I ran into, say, an actress like Anne Hathaway in real life, I'd be instantly drawn to her. I remember seeing the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie and finding Kiera Knightly to be really beautiful, and while I'd never be very interested in a magazine shoot of pictures of her, she just looks so good the way she is that I'd be highly attracted to her in a real life situation. 

When it comes to fat women, however, THOSE are usually the pics/models I find most alluring to look at and appreciate, and yet in real life, while I certainly have been attracted to many big women, and have gone out with more than a few, it's not always a given that I'll find them sexually attractive. It's like, with some big women, it's as if I'm more into the aesthetics they present with their body types, like I'm more into appreciating their shapes. It's really weird, I realize.

This isn't all a blanket statement with me, though; I think it's more that size isn't the end-all be-all for me, so its usually more an issue of how well a person carries their size, be it thin or big. Like, I think that model Syrianna is the hottest BBW on the web, she says she weighs something like 350 lbs, and I'd find her really, really attractive in real life, as well, but I don't know if I'd be drawn to every BBW that I find attractive in still pictures, either.

That's probably why, again, in real life, my favorite body type tends to be girls who aren't huge, but who definitely have curves. Could be athletic curves, chubby curves, etc., but it's like my mind's made a compromise between my varying tastes and said "deal with it, you like thin AND fat, so why not seek out both?"

...Maybe it's time I schedule a therapy session. :doh:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

mithrandirjn said:


> When it comes to fat women, however, THOSE are usually the pics/models I find most alluring to look at and appreciate, and yet in real life, while I certainly have been attracted to many big women, and have gone out with more than a few, it's not always a given that I'll find them sexually attractive. It's like, with some big women, it's as if I'm more into the aesthetics they present with their body types, like I'm more into appreciating their shapes. It's really weird, I realize.



NO, it is not weird at all, believe me!! You cannot be attracted to every single BBW on the planet, of course- that is totally unrealistic, and it is a given. Appreciation for the female body is as natural as can be, and your perspective doesn't surprise me.




mithrandirjn said:


> This isn't all a blanket statement with me, though; I think it's more that size isn't the end-all be-all for me, so its usually more an issue of how well a person carries their size, be it thin or big.
> 
> ...Maybe it's time I schedule a therapy session. :doh:



NO therapy sessions!!! Many factors go into how a woman is considered when attractiveness is measured, and you're just on a different part of the spectrum than the majority, which is hardly bad!!!


----------



## William (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi MB

For me voice also has a lot to do with sexiness.

William





mediaboy said:


> To say so some one is attractive is not the same as saying some one is sexy.


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 27, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> The only reason that is true is if you were commenting on a relative, but as far as anyone else then it very well could be.



I disagree sir.

I can tell when a man is attractive looking with out wanting to bone him. I am not a homosexual but between you and me, I can tell when some one is good looking, well dressed, not hideous, etc.

The same thing goes for skinny ninnies, sure I've banged my fare share but in the end I find myself in agreement with most of the FA's in this pol; thin people can be attractive, maybe even boner donating but its just not the same.

In closing I would like to echo "I'd rather bang a skinny kinky girl than a fat dead fish"


----------



## Biglover (Apr 27, 2009)

Attractive, a pretty face, well dressed, smart, witty, and thin, NO.
Attractive, a pretty face, well dressed, smart, witty, and fat, YES.
Shallow? Possibly.... but I know what I like, and what gets me going.


----------



## patfahan (Apr 27, 2009)

Dont like the very thin people , like normal body


----------



## bdog (Jun 3, 2009)

I can be attracted to a woman who has very pronounced curves, but I think I'll always feel something is missing if they don't have a little something extra beyond that. 

Thin you say? Well, maybe, but why would I want to??


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 4, 2009)

I can point out an attractive thin girl, would *I* EVER be sexually attracted to her? Nope. I always find myself dating bbws who are 300+lbs, but have dated a girl who was 210 and that was cutting it real close to my cut off level of attractiveness to the other sex lol. I've been hard-wired to only find bbw/ssbbw sexually attractive, from birth more than likely lol, it's just how I am ;P


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 8, 2009)

Biglover said:


> Attractive, a pretty face, well dressed, smart, witty, and thin, NO.
> Attractive, a pretty face, well dressed, smart, witty, and fat, YES.
> Shallow? Possibly.... but I know what I like, and what gets me going.



I can absolutely second this.

A thin/muscular guy just doesnt "get me going" - despite what else he has to offer on the inside - that body-type is too much a turn off for me!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 8, 2009)

yes i do like bbw's but I am not bound to only liking them.


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 9, 2009)

Large and (to me) well-proportioned is the best for sure, but because other factors are so cruicial to me it is very difficult to separate the two and think only of the physical. As time goes on it becomes less clear to me since I have been with one (great!) woman for so long. If I were single I would be able to explore this aspect more clearly.

To me it's more a question of "would I still be strongly attracted to my mate if they gained or lost weight"? I suspect a reasonable percentage of men who's wives gain weight and still love them may just find that they find them attractive that way as well, not just when they were thinner. Yet, they would probably never consider themselves FA's even if they knew that term. The reverse would likely be true for me as well, in part because I WANT to find my wife incredibly attractive!

Plus, to my eyes some women look great fat, others not so much. Conversely, some women look great thin but as I said I won't get to find out how I would respond with them in an intimate situation.


----------



## Chef (Jun 9, 2009)

I chose the top answer, with emphasis on "who I find attractive". Sure, thin/muscular/etc people can be cute/beautiful/handsome/etc.; but I find the fat ones attractive. Pure and simple.


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 16, 2009)

I chose the second option. I do lean VERY strongly towards finding fat chicks overwhelmingly irresistible. Having said that, I do sometimes find so called 'normal' women attractive. However, this all depends on how one defines 'normal'. A 'normal' female for me is probably one society at large deems fat. The majority of people, unenlightened fat ones included, seem to have such a narrow view of the wide-bodied that their lower limit of what they consider fat is a LOT lower than mine. So, the 'skinny' women I sometimes find attractive are more likely to be considered at least pudgy by the norms.

However, FAT CHICKS RULE!!!


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Jun 17, 2009)

I like also skinny women. But I prefer girls with a big belly.


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Jun 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> *I think everyone picked three because it's just hard to imagine not finding a single thin girl attractive at some point in your life.* Pre-sexuality, I liked thin Asian girls, so those were my first-grade crushes. Who knew.



Totally agree, man.


----------



## NemoVolo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty picky, but if we're strictly going _bodywise_, I do end towards skinny. Their bodies don't differ as much as the shapes of fat bodies and the areas in which the fat focuses. Besides, after looking at the body, I look at the face. So unless a guy wore a bag over his head, I pretty much lose interest if I don't find them physically attractive. 

I'm into the whole spectrum: underweight, to skinny, to normal, to chubby, to BHM. It depends on the person.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 18, 2009)

NemoVolo said:


> Besides, after looking at the body, I look at the face. So unless a guy wore a bag over his head, I pretty much lose interest if I don't find them physically attractive.



Forget whoever says, "it's what's on the inside that counts". No. Everyone is attracted to someone and when you see someone who you think should belong on a National Geographic special, someone else may look at the same person and think they are the most beautiful thing they've ever seen. Of course personality comes into play, after the initial physical attraction. And yeah, to me, face & body are the first things I look at. She could have the most gorgeously attractive and most perfectly proportioned 400 pound body I've ever seen, but if she looks like a ghoul then my attractiveness is gone.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 18, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Forget whoever says, "it's what's on the inside that counts". No. Everyone is attracted to someone and when you see someone who you think should belong on a National Geographic special, someone else may look at the same person and think they are the most beautiful thing they've ever seen. Of course personality comes into play, after the initial physical attraction. And yeah, to me, face & body are the first things I look at. She could have the most gorgeously attractive and most perfectly proportioned 400 pound body I've ever seen, *but if she looks like a ghoul then my attractiveness is gone*.



Something that we can both agree on.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Aug 12, 2009)

I find that bikini girl in the Carls Jr. burger commercials to be kinda hot.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 17, 2009)

My attraction to the opposite sex is pretty much a broad range. I adore big men, and that's my first choice. But there have been some guys who are muscular that turn my head...and some who were on the thinner side that I kind of thought I could give a go. But in general? I lean more toward the fat guys. If there's a big boy and a thinner guy standing side by side, my gaze will be inexplicably drawn to the big boy.


----------



## joh (Aug 17, 2009)

I picked option three. I have found myself attracted to thinner women on occasion in the past, but rarely were they muscular nor extremely skinny. I've also noticed that I like the bustier thin women probably because it creates the curves that a lot of thin women lack and a lot fat women possess.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 17, 2009)

I am interested in both skinny and fat gals. But if i had a choice between 2, I would go for that fat one.


----------



## viracocha (Aug 23, 2009)

I picked option 3. Sexual attraction for me is based partly in size relative to me. As a 6' and 180 lb. woman, I just really don't feel anything for guys that are significantly smaller than me. I suppose it's a subconscious assumption that I'll be too much or completely overpower them. I've been with a few thin guys, but it never ended well. Thinness, even if they're tall, just doesn't illicit any feelings of desirability. I can recognize their attractiveness in general, but don't usually feel anything sexual towards them. I feel completely shallow for saying that I'm a sucker for big or muscled guys almost exclusively... 

A belly and nice set of legs will get a guy most places with me.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2009)

There is one type of thin woman I find attractive: the thin FFA. A thin woman who is a thin admirer is not interesting to me in a sexual way. It's the FFA's attraction to me that makes her attractive to me.

I know I'm not the only BHM/FA who feels this way. Many women, it seems, report that they are attracted to men who find them attractive --this is more unusual for men.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 24, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> There is one type of thin woman I find attractive: the thin FFA. A thin woman who is a thin admirer is not interesting to me in a sexual way. It's the FFA's attraction to me that makes her attractive to me.
> 
> I know I'm not the only BHM/FA who feels this way. Many women, it seems, report that they are attracted to men who find them attractive --this is more unusual for men.



Have you met my friend Cors?  :wubu: lol


----------



## Brach311 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I find skinny girls not attractive what so ever...I guess I like anything from average to curvy plumpers and smaller bbws if we are going on body type alone.


----------



## Brach311 (Aug 25, 2009)

viracocha said:


> A belly and nice set of legs will get a guy most places with me.



REALLY?? Girls like man legs? Thought they were more about biceps and chests (or bellys) and so on....


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 3, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> REALLY?? Girls like man legs? Thought they were more about biceps and chests (or bellys) and so on....



I always get compliments on my legs whenever I wear shorts. My legs are very muscular because of all the work they have to do supporting my massive superstructure.


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to say I do still find average women sexy but never thin! I will also prefer ssbbw's but part of me finds a cute 23 year old with a curvy body attractive but wat I love even more is when toned women gain enough to become slightly soft. Take Kelly clarkson or britney, they look better curvy!

Hope that makes sense


----------



## asmodeus (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree and I posted option 3. I just love chunky ladies. Chunky thighs and with enough strength to cope with my 250 pounds. But the crowning glory is the tummy. Whether it already touches first in a hug, or is just a softening starter tummy with all its promise of responding to the good life. Thin and unlikely to change leaves me cold - its just hard to imagine a skinny person enjoying life to the full.


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 9, 2009)

Third option for me; I do find certain thin women attractive (Eva Green, for example), but, in the end, I just need more to love. :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Oct 9, 2009)

asmodeus said:


> its just hard to imagine a skinny person enjoying life to the full.



Seriously? That's kind of f'd up.


----------



## asmodeus (Oct 16, 2009)

Having read a large number of the replies to this thread, I then analysed the survey results and suddenly realised that nearly 18% of respondents only find fat attractive occasionally and for nearly 5% that drops to never finding fat attractive at all. Is this not surprising in this thread in this forum?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2009)

asmodeus said:


> its just hard to imagine a skinny person enjoying life to the full.



wow. I don't know if you're trying to look like a god to the BBWs by stating that fat is the only life that can be fulfilling, or if you actually believe that, but...wow.

Size acceptance = accepting ALL sizes, not just the ones that make your dick hard.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 17, 2009)

Only if they still contain active live cultures. 

.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2009)

I just learned the term Bisizual today, and that's definitely me.

I like BBW, SSBBW, and "regular" chicks

by regular, i mean, they aren't fat, but they got a lot of booty, or just a little belly, or just a bit thicker thighs. This tends to be more girls my age, they aren't quite bbw, but they aren't too thin :eat2:

then you got your BBW and SSBBW, who are just amazing.... :wubu:


----------



## natepogue (Aug 10, 2010)

hahaha



i love this


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, someone bumped the thread. By the thread title, I thought the word "like" applied to thinner people as friends, not "like" as in "attracted to." But I can see by the poll that the OP is referring to the latter.

My physical preference is generally for thinner men, particularly taller and thinner, although I've dated plenty of average weight/height guys, and some Jon Belushi-fat type guys (I don't know how they'd feel about the term 'chunky' to describe them, but that's the best word I can think of). I've also dated a few bigger, taller plump-ish guys, too (think Dan Ackroyd in later years). So while I have a general physical preference, what attracts me more are their brains and personality. If that comes in a package that kind of looks like David Bowie, Jeff Goldblum, Buster Keaton, Benicio DelToro...all the better. If not, that's ok, too.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm definitely bisizual. I would salivate at the lean, dancer type of builds with a light muscle tone. However, I still like tall and hefty men with bellies. It doesn't really matter, if my eyes find you pleasing, then you have got it made!

And just like thirtiesgirl, I am primarily attracted towards personality and intelligence. You can look like Russell Wong, but if what comes out of your mouth is crap, then you immediately look like Shrek to me. Sorry. Oh yeah, wit is sexy too.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bisizual? If that means liking all sizes, then yeah, that's me. lol


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly mostly not. 

I have said I was bisizual, but even though I have been attracted to thin men, it's pretty rare. I am way more likely to look around at men at the gym or in a public venue and just feel zero turnon for small bodies. I can 100% understand the aesthetic appeal of a particular individual face or body, but as far as attraction it just does not happen for me.

It's probably not different from fat people saying they were with somebody who'd never been with a fat person before or who was not an FA. Sometimes a particular individual will attract you, but that may be an isolated case.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 14, 2010)

I dated a really thin, athletic guy and even though I was very attracted to his personality and knew that he was pretty good looking, physically he honestly did nothing for me. 

Now, after being with a guy who's a bit bigger (200 pounds-ish) I know that while I acknowledge that some muscular/thin guys are aesthetically pleasing, I really never could go back. 

I can certainly appreciate guys of all sizes, but when it comes down to it I need someone who's soft and a lot bigger than me to cuddle up with. And a guy who enjoys food ^^ 

Any other way just bothers me for some reason.


----------



## MrRabbit (Aug 15, 2010)

Of course I like non-fat people too, but I am not physically attracted to them.


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 17, 2010)

Non-fat people are mean.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> Non-fat people are mean.



_All_ of them?


----------



## blazon (Aug 17, 2010)

I like women period! All sizes/all shapes, however I am MOST attracted to big girls.


----------



## paperman921 (Aug 18, 2010)

I would say the women I'm most attracted to have some element of fat on them belly, thighs, etc..., I tried dating thinner girls but then never really did anything for me. I kind of wish it wasn't that way, but that's the way it has to be. So basically I'm coming to terms that I'm only attracted to bigger women, which now that I have come to terms I LOVE IT...haha


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 18, 2010)

Dovecam.W said:


> Yeah
> 
> I posted the fourth option. Usually I like non-fat people. Non-fat people are subject to make me associate them with smartness and crackajack



What are you talking about?


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 18, 2010)

Non-fat people scare me but I have had crushes on Low-fat and 2%-fat people.


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Of course I like non-fat people, too. And I can easily see attractiveness and beauty in non-fat bodies. However, in my own personal life I much prefer to have someone who I consider attractive and who is fat as well.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 25, 2010)

I am strongly biased toward big women, but there are occasional thin women I've been attracted to. I couldn't tell you what about a particular thin woman that might catch my eye, just that once in a while one does.

From a purely physical perspective, I don't believe I could sustain a long term attraction to a thin woman. I'm just not made that way.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 31, 2010)

I totally agree with you Dromond. A thin woman can be pretty but, there is NO element of lust in looking at a thin woman. A thin woman could be a friend, co-worker, etc. but, certainly not a lover.


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 31, 2010)

I picked the 3rd option.

It may be because that I have dated a few thinner girls before I realized I liked BBWs. Women that are thin and muscular are still drop dead gorgeous, and I would date one if I really had strong feelings for such a girl. But as of late (And probably for the rest of my life), I don't really feel like dating a girl that is thin. I prefer the round, bouncing form of a BBW.

But there are some times where I see a girl who is of a normal size and say "If the circumstances were right, I may test my luck with her."

Thankfully I don't have to though! I have a beautiful girlfriend that I love and cherish, and she is a rockin BBW .


----------

